# Kimber pricing....



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

These thing's are hard to find in ss with adjustable sight's on them... And most are asking close to or at full retail. What should I expect to pay for a Gold Match II SS? Also was told to expect up to a 6 month wait.... Found one in stock... Hope I got the right deal going
Thanks Drop


----------



## chrisking76 (Mar 21, 2011)

The ones I've seen around on the internet have been selling for around the $900 - $1,000 range.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MSRP for a stainless* Gold Match II* is $1519, so figure anywhere from $1300 to $1400 for retail assuming you're looking at a new gun. A Kimber Stainless Target will run in the $900-$1k range, but not the Gold Match line.


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

Got a price for a trade-in from a dealer in Iowa... felt it was good value. The Kimber I wanted is backordered and could take up to 8 month's to get.. But more like 6. I wanted anything in SS with adjustable sight's in .45. Nothing anywhere I could find. I stopped by a large sporting good's store in Coralville Iowa.. Been there a few time's. I always thought they were very high on about everything. I stopped in just on a whim.. They had 2 Kimber ss .45's there One was a Team Match and the other was a Gold Match. the Team was $50 cheaper than the Gold. And I honestly didnt care for the look's of it. So I thought I would take a shot in the dark. The Team had a trigger that had to much riugh creep for me... Even the sale's person aggred. The Gold Match felt GREAT no creep just a clean crisp break. It was only 50 more.... When Your spending almost 1500 what's another $50. So I started trying to deal... getting close but not as good as the deal I had going. I didnt have a firm price on anything coming in at the other place since they didnt know what or when it would show up. (Most place's are quoting me full retail or close to it) The place that had it had $1450 on it. And he was a little lower on my trade.. So I went to work on him. After 4 offer's and 4 more counter offer's we were able to reach a deal. I came close enough to the deal I had going (maybe even a little better) I took it... I was weak knee'd when we done the deal. It is the most expensive firearm I have ever owned. So now it looks like I am the proud owner of a Gold Match II. And I just bought a SRH .44 mag a month ago.... What's up with the multiple thing?..When 3 month's ago I could have cared less about handgun's. So in a couple more days I get to pick it up and this weekend maybe get to shoot it some. So Thank You all for all the help:smt1099

Drop


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Scheels or Fin and Feather?


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

Scheels this time. I have never been to or heard about fin amd feather.. Where is it and what is it..Maybe I need to go exploring...lol. I feel that I paid a premium price for my handgun..But then I hope it is a premium piece. I am sure it will be. I believe with the new cc action's going on all over the country that handguns are at an all time demand... And there is something for everyone. And I am happy just to find one like I wanted. Thanks
Drop


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Fin & Feather, I hope your Kimber serves you well.


----------

